

What's Twitter's Identity Now That It Is Apple's Identity Provider - hornokplease
http://allthingsd.com/20110607/whats-twitters-identity-now-that-its-apples-identity-provider/?p=83876

======
wmf
Decent article, but the headline is exaggerated. Do you log into iCloud using
Twitter? No?

------
tobylane
I hope not. Game Center, iMessages, App Store? I haven't heard anything about
twitter coming in through the OS, just going out. AppleIDs are even more
important now, listen how often Blsckberry users talk about their BBM
pins/IDs.

------
dmboyd
All apple need to do is somehow "crowd-source" tweets into their own db as
part of their "anonymous diagnostic and user data" clause and then cut them
out like they did to SkyHook.

~~~
jonursenbach
Comparing the Skyhook incident to Twitter doesn't really make sense. People
aren't going to stop using Twitter and switch over to Apple because they're
got a clone. Look at Ping.

